

Rendor App aims to turn smartphones into 3D scanners - HydroPhilic
http://www.3ders.org/articles/20140614-rendor-app-aims-to-turn-smartphones-into-3d-scanners.html

======
timrosenblatt
For those interested in the subject, check out
[http://www.trnio.com/](http://www.trnio.com/) who is in a similar space &
doing good work

